# Voopoo Drag Nano Kit -- the first pod system of DRAG series



## VOOPOO (19/4/19)

Voopoo Drag Nano Kit is the first pod system of DRAG series. Powered by a built-in 750mAh battery, the kit integrates the brand-new GENE.Pod Chip, implementing the intelligent cold boot mode for extreme flavor experience since the first puff.







Operationally, the Drag Nano is free of any buttons or screens to extend the battery life while introducing a draw-activated firing mechanism. With the battery fully charged, it allows for about 350 puffs, so you don't need to worry about anything when taking it outside. Along one side of the kit, there is a smart LED battery life indicator light located at the bottom. It will glow in three colors depending on the battery level, Green for 100% to 61%, Blue for 60% to 20%, and Red for lower than 20%. And the red light will automatically turn off after flashing in 10 times in low battery level while vaping. Directly on the bottom of the device is a USB port meant for charging the built-in 750mAh battery. As for the pod, it can hold a maximum of 1ml e-juice and features a 1.8 ohm coil head. 7 colors to choose from.

Parameters

Dimension:54.5*35*11mm
Battery: Built-in 750mAh
Material: Zinc Alloy & Aluminium Alloy
Weight: 55g
Voltage Output: 3.2V-4.2V
Change Voltage: 5V/0.5A
Quiescent Current: <15uA
Capacity: 1ml
Resistance: 1.8Ω






Voopoo Drag Nano Pod Starter Kit comes with

1*Drag Nano
1*Nano pod(1.8Ω）
1*Chain Necklace
1*USB Cable
1*User Manual
1*Warranty Card
1*Gene Chip card

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (19/4/19)

This looks pretty cool. Nice design!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

The colours are stunning and I love the chain - most convenient to wear it around the neck when one is out and about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

